# Parking Brake



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Why is it that our trailers don't have parking brakes? It really isn't rocket science. All it takes is the standard hardware from a drum brake setup and an over-center lever.

Doesn't even have to be invented or engineered. Military trailers have had them forever.

Sluggo


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> Why is it that our trailers don't have parking brakes? It really isn't rocket science. All it takes is the standard hardware from a drum brake setup and an over-center lever.
> 
> Doesn't even have to be invented or engineered. Military trailers have had them forever.
> 
> Sluggo


Actually the do have a sort of parking break. Just pull the pin on the trailer brakes and they lock up. When y9ou get ready to roll just push the pin back in.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you do that, your battery will most likely be dead when you go to leave, as that just closes a circuit that provide battery voltage to the magnets, setting the brakes, but don't quote me on that.

Besides, if you read the label on the pin box, it says not to use it as a parking brake.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would have to agree with Tim on this. Sending a continuous electrical current to the brakes would probably burn out the actuator solenoids in no time. I'm sure they were not designed for continuous application.

The notion of parking brakes on the trailers is interesting though. One thing to consider however would be that parking brakes do fail. Even though they are equiped with parking brakes, most commercial vehicles will still put out wheel chocks 'just in case'.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Most parking brakes are mechanical using a cable and a lever of some type. Put the same type on the tongue of the TT?

I could see it now. Man this truck just does not have the power it used to and it seems to be tire smoke







in my mirror.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sending a continuous electrical current to the brakes would probably burn out the actuator solenoids in no time. I'm sure they were not designed for continuous application.


I talked to a rep. from BrakeSmart. Their brake controller had this as a feature to 'level and load' the trailer. Apparently too many people forgot to turn it off and suffered damaged brake magnets. They discountinued the 'feature'.

I think the law only requires that the EMERGENCY BRAKES to be engaged for 30 minutes. It should have stopped by then







.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sending a continuous electrical current to the brakes would probably burn out the actuator solenoids in no time. I'm sure they were not designed for continuous application.
> Doug


Electric trailer brakes don't use solenoids as actuators. Instead, they employ electomagnets that are attracted to a machined surface on the brake drums. When activated, the rotation of the drums pulls the magnets and applies the brakes through a lever arm and cam arrangement.

Maybe this is splitting hairs terminology-wise, granted. But I just wanted to clarify things.

Bill


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> Sending a continuous electrical current to the brakes would probably burn out the actuator solenoids in no time. I'm sure they were not designed for continuous application.
> Doug


Electric trailer brakes don't use solenoids as actuators. Instead, they employ electomagnets that are attracted to a machined surface on the brake drums. When activated, the rotation of the drums pulls the magnets and applies the brakes through a lever arm and cam arrangement.

Maybe this is splitting hairs terminology-wise, granted. But I just wanted to clarify things.

Bill
[/quote]
The way they are set up also means that they only work when the camper is going forward, because the magnet pulls the brakes in, would not work backwards.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Most parking brakes are mechanical using a cable and a lever of some type. Put the same type on the tongue of the TT?
> 
> I could see it now. Man this truck just does not have the power it used to and it seems to be tire smoke
> 
> ...


Kinda like forgeting to remove your wheel chocks??

And isn't that what wheel chocks are? Parking brakes!

Dan


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

To have keystone put A setup of cables and levers would cost a lot more than a good set of chocks.
And then you have to worry about parts rusting up tight or failing.









Angelo


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Most parking brakes are mechanical using a cable and a lever of some type. Put the same type on the tongue of the TT?
> 
> I could see it now. Man this truck just does not have the power it used to and it seems to be tire smoke
> 
> ...


LOL yeah that is something I would do.









I once had a boat and was camping at a boat in camp site well the next day the DW and I were heading out fishing. Well I hit the throttle and it just didn't have the punch it use to, I told the DW it seemed sluggish today and she said maybe if you pull in the back anchor it would run better.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> Why is it that our trailers don't have parking brakes? It really isn't rocket science. All it takes is the standard hardware from a drum brake setup and an over-center lever.
> 
> Doesn't even have to be invented or engineered. Military trailers have had them forever.
> 
> Sluggo


Exactly, Why Noy?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I've read the responses, and some seem fixated on the possibility of forgetting to take the brake off. Geeze, do you forget to pick up the chocks? To take the parking brake off on your TV? I guess if it's gonna be a worry, it wouldn't be that hard to rig up a nice, bright light aimed into your mirror, that would come on if the hand brake were activated and the umbilical plugged in.

I'd rather have the parking brake than not. I'm an old dog, but I can learn one more trick...

Sluggo


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> I've read the responses, and some seem fixated on the possibility of forgetting to take the brake off. Geeze, do you forget to pick up the chocks? To take the parking brake off on your TV? I guess if it's gonna be a worry, it wouldn't be that hard to rig up a nice, bright light aimed into your mirror, that would come on if the hand brake were activated and the umbilical plugged in.
> 
> I'd rather have the parking brake than not. I'm an old dog, but I can learn one more trick...
> 
> Sluggo


I forgot my screw tight between the wheel chocks one time. Diesel 1, chocks 0. I bent the heck out of 'em! I would like to see a parking brake of some kind. How about an air or hydraulic that comes down between the tires when you activate it. Diesel wouldn't get that one, but I may need a new set of tires!!

Just in . . . A brain storm! How about a large tiedown screw that is attached to a "super duty" electric tongue jack. It would be mounted just behind the original tongue jack. As it screws down it screws the large heavy duty tiedown screw into the ground. Could be geared down for more torque for harder ground, and even put it on a remote from inside the truck. Maybe I should get a patent!









P.S. Make sure you know where the dog is first.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

JimBo99 said:


> I've read the responses, and some seem fixated on the possibility of forgetting to take the brake off. Geeze, do you forget to pick up the chocks? To take the parking brake off on your TV? I guess if it's gonna be a worry, it wouldn't be that hard to rig up a nice, bright light aimed into your mirror, that would come on if the hand brake were activated and the umbilical plugged in.
> 
> I'd rather have the parking brake than not. I'm an old dog, but I can learn one more trick...
> 
> Sluggo


I forgot my screw tight between the wheel chocks one time. Diesel 1, chocks 0. I bent the heck out of 'em! I would like to see a parking brake of some kind. How about an air or hydraulic that comes down between the tires when you activate it. Diesel wouldn't get that one, but I may need a new set of tires!!

Just in . . . A brain storm! How about a large tiedown screw that is attached to a "super duty" electric tongue jack. It would be mounted just behind the original tongue jack. As it screws down it screws the large heavy duty tiedown screw into the ground. Could be geared down for more torque for harder ground, and even put it on a remote from inside the truck. Maybe I should get a patent!









P.S. Make sure you know where the dog is first.
[/quote]

Gotta watch out for those even numbered Chiefs! There squirrely!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> I've read the responses, and some seem fixated on the possibility of forgetting to take the brake off. Geeze, do you forget to pick up the chocks? To take the parking brake off on your TV? I guess if it's gonna be a worry, it wouldn't be that hard to rig up a nice, bright light aimed into your mirror, that would come on if the hand brake were activated and the umbilical plugged in.
> 
> I'd rather have the parking brake than not. I'm an old dog, but I can learn one more trick...
> 
> Sluggo


I forgot my screw tight between the wheel chocks one time. Diesel 1, chocks 0. I bent the heck out of 'em! I would like to see a parking brake of some kind. How about an air or hydraulic that comes down between the tires when you activate it. Diesel wouldn't get that one, but I may need a new set of tires!!

Just in . . . A brain storm! How about a large tiedown screw that is attached to a "super duty" electric tongue jack. It would be mounted just behind the original tongue jack. As it screws down it screws the large heavy duty tiedown screw into the ground. Could be geared down for more torque for harder ground, and even put it on a remote from inside the truck. Maybe I should get a patent!









P.S. Make sure you know where the dog is first.
[/quote]

Gotta watch out for those even numbered Chiefs! There squirrely!
[/quote]

I'm not even going to comment on that one.....you boys in the Goat Locker are just a little off kilter to begin with.

Tim


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Gotta watch out for those even numbered Chiefs! There squirrely!
[/quote]

I'm not even going to comment on that one.....you boys in the Goat Locker are just a little off kilter to begin with.

Tim
[/quote]

Being a blackshoe, I must have been the time I spent with the airdales! Or maybe it was my son, he was a bubblehead.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

JimBo99 said:


> Gotta watch out for those even numbered Chiefs! There squirrely!


I'm not even going to comment on that one.....you boys in the Goat Locker are just a little off kilter to begin with.

Tim
[/quote]

Being a blackshoe, I must have been the time I spent with the airdales! Or maybe it was my son, he was a bubblehead.








[/quote]

Could've been us airdales....we are a lively and jovial bunch. I don't know about the bubble heads though. You've really gotta wonder about the mental stability of someone who volunteer's to go in a boat that is supposed to sink......









Tim


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> Sending a continuous electrical current to the brakes would probably burn out the actuator solenoids in no time. I'm sure they were not designed for continuous application.
> Doug


Electric trailer brakes don't use solenoids as actuators. Instead, they employ electomagnets that are attracted to a machined surface on the brake drums. When activated, the rotation of the drums pulls the magnets and applies the brakes through a lever arm and cam arrangement.

Maybe this is splitting hairs terminology-wise, granted. But I just wanted to clarify things.

Bill
[/quote]
The way they are set up also means that they only work when the camper is going forward, because the magnet pulls the brakes in, would not work backwards.
[/quote]

If this is so, why does Prodigy advertise that they are the only controler that works in reverse? (or something like that)


----------

